# SD-Karten als SSD



## Airboume (8. November 2011)

Der externe SSD-Adapter CA-4.128 von Xystec macht der RAID 0 aus bis zu 4 SD-/SDHC-Karten einen Verbund mit bis zu 128GiB Speicherplatz, die fast alle Vorteile einer SSD mitbringt, wie z. B. Unempfindlichkeit gegen Erschütterungen.
Der Adapter misst 102x60x9mm und wiegt gerademal 40g.
Der Adapter unterstützt die Formate NTFS, FAT, FAT32 und exFAT und ist kompatibel von WinXP bis 7 und Mac OS.
Einzige Sache, warum der Adapter für die meisten unter uns wohl wieder uninteressant werden wird, ist der USB *2.0* Anschluss.
Also "spitzen Übertragungswerte" für Unterwegs gibts hiermit nicht, schade...
Preis: ~ 17€
Quelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. November 2011)

Technik von gestern - kein USB 3, kein SDXC.


----------



## TheMF6265 (8. November 2011)

als externe "Festplatte" sicher zu gebrauchen, als SSD keineswegs


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. November 2011)

Beiweiten nix Neues !!
Und daher auch keine News wert !


----------



## rabe08 (8. November 2011)

SDs sind für sowas viel zu langsam, USB 2.0 mag ja noch gehen. Mit CF sähe die Sache schon wieder aus, gerade mit den neuen mit SATA-Anschluß.


----------



## XE85 (8. November 2011)

Wo ist da die News?, das hier ist eher Werbung.

daher Closed

mfg


----------

